# Homebuilt Hi-Fi website



## lowpoke (Jun 1, 2008)

Just wanted to make you guys aware of a new website I've been developing; Homebuilt Hi-fi. (Hopefully it's OK to post about this here given my site is not car audio specific, but moderators feel free to delete if I'm breaching any regulations.)

This is not another audio forum, but rather a user-submitted photographic library of high quality homebuilt hi-fi components that like-minded enthusiasts can refer to for inspiration and design ideas. The site has been built from the ground up and *showcases some of the most outstanding hi-fi projects being built by dedicated enthusiasts from all over the world.

If you have anything cool you've built, please feel free to submit!


----------

